# Ça y est; l'iPod fait des dégats dans...



## Manu (27 Janvier 2004)

Comme tout objet ultra désirable, l'iPod est en train de causer des dégats dans les couples.
Dans  cet article on parle de témoignages de gens à qui cela est arrivé.
Marrant non?
Et vous, l'iPod a-t-il crée un ménage à trois?

Il parait qu'il y en a qui prennent comme excuse d'aller promener le chien pour écouter leur iPod tranquilos.


----------



## WebOliver (27 Janvier 2004)

Chez les Foguenne ça n'a pas l'air de poser des problèmes. Bon, y a juste Mademoiselle qui les veut tous.


----------



## gribouille (27 Janvier 2004)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> Et vous, l'iPod a-t-il crée un ménage à trois?



y'a pas de vibreur dessus, donc c'est non


----------



## gribouille (27 Janvier 2004)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> Et vous, l'iPod a-t-il crée un ménage à trois?



y'a pas de vibreur dessus, donc c'est non


----------



## jpmiss (27 Janvier 2004)

J'ai eu un jour la faiblesse de montrer a ma copine a quel point il etait facile d'utiliser un iPod meme surmonté d'un iTrip. Du coup plus moyen de choisir ce qui passe dans l'autoradio!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En meme temps c'est moi qui charge l'iPod, alors je met ce que je veux dedans , ca limite les dégas... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est pas demain la veille que je lui montre comment importer des morceaux dans un iPod a ma copine!


----------



## gribouille (27 Janvier 2004)

imagine elle trouve toute seule.... bon je sais c'est une fille donc c'est peut probable avant longtemps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




euuuh oui macelene ?
oui Barbarellà ? 
oui Thebig ?

pardon pas taper... je retire... je voulais parler de macinside (joker)


----------



## jpmiss (27 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> imagine elle trouve toute seule.... bon je sais c'est une fille donc c'est peut probable avant longtemps














D'autant moins probable qu'elle ne s'approche jamais de mon Mac: j'ai mis des pieges a loup tout autour


----------



## nato kino (27 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> pardon pas taper... je retire... je voulais parler de macinside (joker)



LOL


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> imagine elle trouve toute seule.... bon je sais c'est une fille donc c'est peut probable avant longtemps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


















je suis même pas sur la liste ?


----------



## nato kino (27 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> je suis même pas sur la liste ?


Tu as dit que tu n'étais pas blonde... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Faudrait savoir hein !!


----------



## Nexka (27 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tu as dit que tu n'étais pas blonde...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non c'est moi la Basque pas blonde!!!


----------



## nato kino (27 Janvier 2004)

Elle est où la vraie blonde alors ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The Big ?!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tu as dit que tu n'étais pas blonde...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il parlait pas de blondes, mais de  *filles*  !!!!


----------



## nato kino (27 Janvier 2004)

Ben oui, de filles, tout comme The Big !!


----------



## nato kino (27 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, de filles, tout comme The Big !!



Mais The Big, elle, est vraiment blonde, avec de zolies bouclettes !!


----------



## gribouille (27 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> je suis même pas sur la liste ?



ah... mais t'es une fille ?


----------



## gribouille (27 Janvier 2004)

ze savais pas.... dslé


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> ah... mais t'es une fille ?



non un diablotin !


----------



## gribouille (27 Janvier 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Non c'est moi la Basque pas blonde!!!



ah mais toi aussi ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













ben dis donc y'a un nid


----------



## nato kino (27 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> ah... mais t'es une fille ?



Non, c'est une zirouette, orange, pour bien voir dans le brouillard !!


----------



## gribouille (27 Janvier 2004)

non non je savais vraiment pas... vraiment... désolé

c'est vrai que vous me paraissiez comme des mecs plus cools et rafinés.... que les autres je sais pas pourquoi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  hahem... touss touss.


----------



## gribouille (27 Janvier 2004)

d'ailleurs j'ai pas de doutes sur thebig, c'est forcément une lesbienne


----------



## Nexka (27 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> non non je savais vraiment pas... vraiment... désolé
> 
> c'est vrai que vous me paraissiez comme des mecs plus cools et rafinés.... que les autres je sais pas pourquoi
> 
> ...



Arff trop fort, c'est bien la première fois kon me dit ke je suis rafinée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






On lui pardonne hein Lorna?


----------



## gribouille (27 Janvier 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Arff trop fort, c'est bien la première fois kon me dit ke je suis rafinée
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vous portez des chaussures scholl et des bas varices comme Sonnyboy ?


----------



## macelene (27 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> imagine elle trouve toute seule.... bon je sais c'est une fille donc c'est peut probable avant longtemps
> 
> 
> 
> ...









 Ben moi Gribouille, le jour où j'ai MON IPOD, personne le touchera, et même que je suis une fille  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Moi et mon MAC  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on  fait  *qu'une !!!!!!!*


----------



## macelene (27 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tu as dit que tu n'étais pas blonde...
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Ben je suis sur la liste ....  mais je suis pas blonde Moi ????

La liste ne comporte que des blondes ????  ah!  bon


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Arff trop fort, c'est bien la première fois kon me dit ke je suis rafinée
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben ché pas le coup des bas à varices ... c'est pas top top pour se rattraper ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et puis Gribouille ... un conseil ... les basques, il faut les  *laisser tranquille !*  enfin un conseil comme ça ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (hein Nexka ?)


----------



## nato kino (27 Janvier 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ben je suis sur la liste ....  mais je suis pas blonde Moi ????
> 
> La liste ne comporte que des blondes ????  ah!  bon



Ah ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il y aurait eu gourance ?


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> d'ailleurs j'ai pas de doutes sur thebig, c'est forcément une lesbienne


Arfff !


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> vous portez des chaussures scholl et des bas varices comme Sonnyboy ?



Les varices on en meurt pas...
Comme je crois te l'avoir déjà dit, tout ce qui te courre derrière ne t'as pas rattrapé...


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ah ?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On continue ses gnagnateries ?


----------



## nato kino (27 Janvier 2004)

Et ton colon le gros, il se porte bien ?


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Janvier 2004)

Tu m'ignores plus, minou ?


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Janvier 2004)

Welcome to "mous d'la coiffe land"


----------



## gribouille (28 Janvier 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi Gribouille, le jour où j'ai MON IPOD, personne le touchera, et même que je suis une fille
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'ai peur de deviner où se raccordent les périphs de l'installation ?


----------



## gribouille (28 Janvier 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et puis Gribouille ... un conseil ... les basques, il faut les  *laisser tranquille !*  enfin un conseil comme ça ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu veux que je te sortes mes corses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [COLOR=666666] _ on se croirais dans Final Fantaisy, le game of bien sur_ [/COLOR] 

fais gaffe ils sont polyphoniques 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [COLOR=666666] _ un corse qui chante, l'arme suprème qu'il manque dans FF10 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_ [/COLOR]


----------



## Foguenne (28 Janvier 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> D'autant moins probable qu'elle ne s'approche jamais de mon Mac: j'ai mis des pieges a loup tout autour



Tu as bien raison.
J'ai eu le malheur de dire à Silvia qu'elle pouvait ce servir de mon Alubook, depuis elle snob son iBook et c'est moi qui dois le reprendre. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Mon prochain mac, je l'achèterais en secret et l'installerais dans la cave. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Elle me prend également régulièrement mon iPod et y rajoute des choses... (Céline D., Lara F.,... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







) mais, il y a de la place donc ça passe.


----------



## jpmiss (28 Janvier 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> mais, il y a de la place donc ça passe.



Le mien est un bon vieux 5 Go, autant dire qu'il est hors de question d'y mettre du superflu.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Petite precision a propos des pieges a loup: les plus nombreux sont devant la porte d'entrée de mon appart...


----------



## Nexka (28 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> tu veux que je te sortes mes corses
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parce que tu crois kon chante pas nous les Basques??


----------



## Les Toubettes suppositoires-girls (28 Janvier 2004)

si mais c'est moins agaçant, et puis z'êtes pas très connus dans ce domaine.... c'étais pas vous le What-For ?


----------



## Pouasseman (28 Janvier 2004)

Les Toubettes suppositoires-girls a dit:
			
		

> c'étais pas vous le What-For ?



Pouaaah


----------



## Pouasseman (28 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Comme je crois te l'avoir déjà dit, tout ce qui te courre derrière ne t'as pas rattrapé...



pourtant t'es sur la même ligne de conduite !


----------

